# قارة اطلانتس المفقودة ؟



## نفرتاري (16 مايو 2009)

* أسطورة قارة أطلانتيس *​ 








فى يونيو 1940 أعلن الوسيط الروحي الشهير " إدجار كايس " واحدة من أشهر نبوءاته عبر تاريخه الطويل , إذ قال انه ومن خلال وساطة روحية قوية يتوقع ان يبرز جزء من قارة أطلانطس الغارقة بالقرب من جزر بهاما مابين عامي 1968 و 1969 م 
ولقد أتهم عديدون كايس بالشعوذة والنصب عندما أعلن هذه النبوءة وعلى الرغم من هذا فقد انتظر العالم ظهور اطلنطس بفارغ الصبر ..​ 

وفى احد الايام صرخ الطيار المدني بهذه العبارة... قارة " أطلانطس " ...., وهو يقود طائرته فوق جزر البهاما عام 1968 , عندما شاهد مع زميله جزيرة صغيرة تبرز من المحيط , بالقرب من جزيرة ( بيمن ) واسرع يلتقط الة التصوير الخاصة به ويملأ فيلمها بصور لذلك الجزء من القارة المفقودة التي الهبت الخيال طويلا .....​ 

وكان لظهور ذلك الجزء في نفس الزمان والمكان الذين حددهما كايس في نبوءته وقع الصاعقة على الجميع مؤيدين ومعارضين , إذ كان في رأي الجميع الدليل الوحيد الملموس على وجود أطلنطس ...​ 




​ 
على مدار قرون طويلة, "عثر" العلماء على "اتلانتس", في مياه البحار قبالة السويد وفلسطين وتركيا وكريت وقرطاجة التونسية, والمكسيك و...القطب المتجمد الشمالي! تبدو اشبه بشبح افلت من كتب الفلسفة ليحتل مخيلة العلماء. فهجسوا بها. و"رأوها" كلما عثروا على اطلال تحت المياه. وللمصادفة, فقد عرضت قناة "ديسكوفري" حلقة عن "اكتشاف" علماء آثار اوروبيين لـ"اتلانتس" في مياه بحر ايجة, قبالة مدينة "سيتزريوني", التي عُثر عليها مدفونة تحت ركام بركاني كثيف. ورأوا ان ثورة بركان في ذلك الموقع أدت الى نتيجة مزدوجة: دفن "اتلانتس" تحت مياه البحر ودفن المدينة الايجية المذكورة تحت الحمم البركانية وغبارها. وعرضت القناة شريطاً يُظهر رسوماً على جدران تلك المدينة, تتشابه مع... رسوم افلاطون عن "اتلانتس"! وفي حزيران (يونيو) من السنة الحالية, نشرت صحيفة "انتيكويتي", المتخصصة بالمكتشفات الأثارية, دراسة لباحث الماني من جامعة ويبيرتال, اسمه راينار كون, "تؤكد" العثور على "اتلانتس" قبالة المرفأ الاسباني "كاديز", حيث عثر على اثار لمعبدين يونانيين مدفونين تحت البحر.​ 





​ 

والحديث عن أطلنطس يعود الى زمن قديم , أقدم مما يمكن ان نتصور , فقد ورد ذكرها لاول مرة في محاورات أفلاطون حوالي عام 335 ق. م , ففي محاورته الشهيرة المعروفة باسم ( تيماوس ) يحكي كريتياس أن الكهنة المصريين أستقبلوا ( صولون ) في معابدهم ( وهذه حقيقة تاريخية ) ثم يشير إلى أنهم أخبروا ( صولون ) عن قصة قديمة تحويها سجلاتهم تقول : أنه كانت هناك إمبراطورية عظيمة تعرف باسم أطلنطس تحتل قارة هائلة خلف أعمدة " هرقل " ( مضيق جبل طارق حاليا ) وأنها كانت اكبر من شمال افريقيا واسيا الصغرى مجتمعتين وخلفها سلسلة من الجزر تربط بينها وبين قارة ضخمة أخرى ..​ 






وقد وصف " كريتياس " اطلنطس بأنها جنة الله في الارض ... ففيها تنمو كل النباتات والخضروات والفواكه , وتحيا كل الحيوانات والطيور , وتتفجر فيها ينابيع المياه الحارة والباردة , وكل شيء فيها نظيف وجميل , وشعبها من ارقى الشعوب وأعظمها .....​ 






بالاضافه الى احتوائها على خبرات هندسية وعلمية تفوق – بعشرات المرات مايمكن ان تخيله في عصر افلاطون , إذ وصف كريتياس إقامتهم لشبكة من قنوات الري , والجسور , وارصفة الموانيء التي ترسو عندها سفنهم وأساطيلهم التجارية الضخمة​ 

وهناك العديد من المعالم المادية التى بدأت تنكشف وتظهر تباعاً الى العلن تؤكد وجود قارة اطلانتس اهمها :​ 

1- خارطة محفوظة في مكتبة مجلس الشيوخ في الولايات المتحدة (Library of Congress) تُعرف بخارطة Piri Reis التي تم العثور عليها عام 1929 في قصر السلطان التركي المعروف الآن بTopkapi، حيث يَظهر اسم وموقع قارة اطلانتس على الخارطة.​ 






خريطة Piri Reis​ 

2- وهنالك مخطوطة مصرية مكتوبة على ورق البردى تُدعى مخطوطة Harris طولها 45 متراً ُتشير الى المصير الذي لاقته قارة اطلانتس وهي محفوظة في المتحف البريطاني، ​ 

3- كذلك مخطوطة مصرية أخرى محفوظة في متحف Hermitage في مدينة بيترسبيرغ في روسيا تشير الى ارسال الفرعون بعثة الى الغرب بحثاً عن اطلانتس .​ 

4- وجود سلسلة جبال في قعر المحيط الأطلسي غرب مضيق جبل طارق صورتها بعثة روسية بواسطة غواصة تدعى Academian Petrovsky عام 1974 . فبعد دراسة نوعية سلسلة الجبال هذه، تبين أنها كانت في القديم على سطح المحيط... ويقول الباحثون انها كانت جزءاً من القارة المفقودة، اطلانتس.​ 

5- جمجمة من كريستال الكوارتز تم العثور عليها عام 1924 على رأس معبد مهدم في هندوراس تحمل تفاصيل دقيقة جداً لجمجمة انسان عادي دون أثر لأية خدوش عليها. بعد دراسة هذه الجمجمة في المختبرات العلمية لشركة هيوليت- باكرد، تبين ان لها خصائص ضوئية لأنها اذا تعرضت لنور الشمس من زاوية معينة، انبثقت الانوار من العينين والانف والفم. وما أثار حيرة العلماء ان حجر كريستال الكوارتز يعتبر من اقسى الحجارة على الاطلاق بعد الألماس وبالتالي يصعب نحته. وان نُحت، فلا بد لأثر(أو خدوش) الادوات الحادة من ان تظهر عليه، في حين ان أي أثر لا يظهر على هذه الجمجمة حتى تحت المجهر. تبقى هذه القطعة المميزة والغامضة من أبرز الدلائل على وجود حضارة تكنولوجية متقدمة علينا وبالتالي ينسب بعض اشهر علماء اليوم جمجمة الكريستال هذه الى الحضارة المندثرة أطلانتس. ​ 







جمجمة الكريستال​ 




ومن هذا المنطلق بدأت عشرات المحاولات لاثبات وجود اطلانطس وراح العلماء يبحثون عن اماكن أخرى بخلاف المحيط الاطلسي يمكن ان تكون المهد الحقيقي لاطلانطس , فاشار احد العلماء الى ان اطلانطس هي نفسها قارة امريكا , واكد اخر ان الجزر البريطانية هي جزء من قارة اطلانطس في حين اقترح البعض الاخر وجودها في السويد او المحيط الهندي أو حتى القطب الشمالي ...​ 


ثم جاءت نبوءة " كايس " لتضع قاعدة جديدة للقضية كلها ..
وبعد طهور جزيرة كايس الصغيرة والمباني أو الاطلال الاثرية فوقها قرر باحث وأديب وغواص شهير يدعى " تشارلز بير ليتز " ان يبحث عن اطلانطس في نفس الموقع وبدا بحثه بالفعل ليلتقط عددا من الصور لاطلال واضحة في قاع المحيط ومكعبات صخرية ضخمة ذات زوايا قائمة مقدارها تسعين درجة بالضبط مما ينفي احتمال صنعها بوساطة الطبيعة وعوامل التعرية وحدها ​ 




ولم يكن هذا وحده ماتم العثور عليه في تلك المنطقة من المحيط ...
لقد عثر الباحثون بالقرب من سواحل فنزويلا على سور طوله أكثر من مائة وعشرين كيلومترا في اعماق المحيط , وعثر السوفيت شمال كوبا على عشرة افدنة من اطلال المباني القديمة في قاع المحيط ..وشاهدت ماسحة محيطات فرنسية درجات سلم منحوتة في القاع بالقرب من بورتوريكو ..​ 

المراجع: ​ 

Donnelly, Ignatius. Atlantis: Myths of the Antediluvian World: Chicago, 1882. 
Valentine, J.Manson. Underwater Archaelogy in the Bahamas: Explorers Journal, New York, 1976. 
Plato. Timaeus And Critias: London, Penguin classics, 1977. 
Berlitz, Charles. Atlantis The Eighth Continent: New York, Fawcett Books, 1984. 
"حوار في الايزوتيريك (مع المعلمين الحكماء)" بقلم ج ب م ، منشورات أصدقاء المعرفة البيضاء. بيروت، 1991. ​ 

"علم الأرقام وسر الصفر" بقلم ج ب م ، منشورات أصدقاء المعرفة البيضاء. بيروت، 1992. ​ 

"الايزوتيريك علم المعرفة ومعرفة العلم" بقلم ج ب م ، منشورات أصدقاء المعرفة البيضاء. بيروت، 1994. ​ 

لغزها يزداد غموضاً يوماً بعد يوم: جماجم الكريستال من هتلر الى الفاتيكان (عن Ici Paris) جريدة النهار "الدليل"/العدد 507/ الجمعة 18 تشرين الأول 2002 ​ 


- موضوع متنوع المصادر -




​


----------



## جيلان (16 مايو 2009)

> بعد دراسة هذه الجمجمة في المختبرات العلمية لشركة هيوليت- باكرد، تبين ان لها خصائص ضوئية لأنها اذا تعرضت لنور الشمس من زاوية معينة، انبثقت الانوار من العينين والانف والفم.



*تحفة تحفة تحفة
بجد سر محير العلماء من سنين كتير واكيد الاكتشافات دى بتوضح وجود قارة اطلانتس فعلا
واكتر حاجة بحبها فى اطلانتس الاسطورة بتاعتها اكتر من رائعة ببقى نفسى تكون حقيقية واشوفها بجد
ميرسى نفرتارى*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل فعلا 

بس لا يخرج من دائرة انه اسطورة

ربنا يباركك

تحياتي​


----------



## kalimooo (16 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع رائع رائع جداااا يا نفرتاري

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 مايو 2009)

علي كدا لو الاطلانتيين لسة عيشين في مكان ماه في الارض هيكون عندهم علم و تكنولوجيا تفوق كل علومنا و تطور و تقد يفوقنا بالالاف السنين حقيقي موضوع مثير للجدل


----------



## لي شربل (17 مايو 2009)

*اطلانتس هيدي






مو مفقودة بنشوفها بكل يوم بدنيا الاحلام . هههههههههه
الرب يباركك نفرتاري موضوع كتتتتتتتيييييير حلو .*​


----------



## lovely dove (17 مايو 2009)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااااائع نفرتاري 
حتي لو كان اسطورة مش حقيقي يعني 
فهي برضو اسطورة راااااااااائعه 
وان كانت حقيقه فمعني كده انهم كانو متقدميين جدااا 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 مايو 2009)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة الموضوع نفر تيتي 

برافو برافو
​


----------



## mero_engel (17 مايو 2009)

*موضوع قيم جدااا*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## mero_engel (17 مايو 2009)

*موضوع قيم *
*ميرسي ليكي *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مايو 2009)

معلومات راااااااااااائعه ​ 
ميررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_موضوع رائع نفرتارى_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## maria123 (18 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع


----------



## نفرتاري (18 مايو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *تحفة تحفة تحفة
> بجد سر محير العلماء من سنين كتير واكيد الاكتشافات دى بتوضح وجود قارة اطلانتس فعلا
> واكتر حاجة بحبها فى اطلانتس الاسطورة بتاعتها اكتر من رائعة ببقى نفسى تكون حقيقية واشوفها بجد
> ميرسى نفرتارى*





*ربنا يحققلك امنيتك
انشاء الله يا جيجى هخدك نروح نشفها سنة 2000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000055555555555555م
يعنى قريب مش بعيد متقلاقيش
مرسى يا جيجى*


----------



## نفرتاري (18 مايو 2009)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> موضوع جميل فعلا
> 
> بس لا يخرج من دائرة انه اسطورة
> 
> ...




*وهو فى احلى من الاساطير

مرسى يا اورجانيوس*


----------



## نفرتاري (18 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع رائع رائع جداااا يا نفرتاري
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك




*مرسى اوى يا كليمو
وعلى المشاركة الحلوة دى
اصل انا بحب الاساطير موت*


----------



## نفرتاري (18 مايو 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> علي كدا لو الاطلانتيين لسة عيشين في مكان ماه في الارض هيكون عندهم علم و تكنولوجيا تفوق كل علومنا و تطور و تقد يفوقنا بالالاف السنين حقيقي موضوع مثير للجدل




*طبعا هو احنا التكنولجيا الى عندنا 
تيجى حاجة جنبهم
بس انا بجد نفسى الاقيهم
مرسى يا ملك*


----------



## Michael mourad (18 مايو 2009)

wOw​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 مايو 2009)

موضوع اكثر من راااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر​


----------



## amad_almalk (18 مايو 2009)

خبر رائع

مرسيىىىىىى علي الخبر

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 مايو 2009)

مرسي نفرتاري ..موضوع قيم ..وشيق ولكي أحلي تقييم
​


----------



## god love 2011 (18 مايو 2009)

*موضوع رائع ومميز بجد
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع 
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ا​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (18 مايو 2009)

جميل جداً أختي نفرتاي
الألغاز ده بتشد القارء لقراءة المزيد 
تسلم إيديكِ الرب يبارك فيكِ​


----------



## نفرتاري (14 يونيو 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *اطلانتس هيدي
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*مرسى لى شربل 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (14 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااااااااائع نفرتاري
> حتي لو كان اسطورة مش حقيقي يعني
> فهي برضو اسطورة راااااااااائعه
> وان كانت حقيقه فمعني كده انهم كانو متقدميين جدااا
> ...



*مرسى اوى يا قمر
ربنا يباركك
ويا رب تطلع حقيقة
ونستفيد بعلمهم*


----------



## abokaf2020 (14 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## نفرتاري (15 يونيو 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة الموضوع نفر تيتي
> 
> برافو برافو
> ​



*مرسى يا مورا 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (15 يونيو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع قيم جدااا*
> *ربنا يباركك*



*مرسى يا ميرو
على المشاركة الحلوة دى*


----------



## نفرتاري (15 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااااااااائعه ​
> ميررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ​



*العفو يا كوكو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (15 يونيو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _موضوع رائع نفرتارى_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



*مرسى يا تونى
لمرورك*


----------



## نفرتاري (15 يونيو 2009)

maria123 قال:


> موضوع رائع




_*مرسى يا مريا
على مرورك الجميل*_


----------



## نفرتاري (15 يونيو 2009)

michael mourad قال:


> wow​





*مرسى بيك يا ميشيل*


----------



## نفرتاري (15 يونيو 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع اكثر من راااااااااائع
> ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر​



*مرسى يا قمر
على احلى مشاركة*


----------



## نفرتاري (15 يونيو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> خبر رائع
> 
> مرسيىىىىىى علي الخبر
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



*مرسى اوى يا عماد
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (15 يونيو 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> مرسي نفرتاري ..موضوع قيم ..وشيق ولكي أحلي تقييم
> ​



*مرسى بجد يا فادى
لتقيمك ليا
وعلى المشاركة الحلوة دى*


----------



## نفرتاري (15 يونيو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *موضوع رائع ومميز بجد
> ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
> ا​*





*مرسى يا سيمون
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## نفرتاري (15 يونيو 2009)

elias017 قال:


> جميل جداً أختي نفرتاي
> الألغاز ده بتشد القارء لقراءة المزيد
> تسلم إيديكِ الرب يبارك فيكِ​



*مرسى ليك اوى اوى
بجد وانا كمان بحبها و بتشدنى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (15 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> موضوع جميل وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك





*مرسى ليك اوى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## كوك (15 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*
*وتسلم ايدك*
*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sara A (16 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل*
*ميرسى كتير نفرتارى*


----------



## وليم تل (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا نفرتارى
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## نفرتاري (17 يونيو 2009)

كوك قال:


> *ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*
> *وتسلم ايدك*
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*مرسى يا كوك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (17 يونيو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *موضوع جميل*
> *ميرسى كتير نفرتارى*





*مرسى يا عسولة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (17 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا نفرتارى
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> ودمتى بود​



*مرسى يا وليم
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## dodo jojo (14 يونيو 2010)

الله...موضوع حلو اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى....بجد ربنا يباركك ويقدر مجهودك


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع فوق الرائع 
وجميل اوى اوى
ميرسى لك كتير نفرتارى
سلام المسيح معك
*​


----------



## نفرتاري (15 يونيو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> الله...موضوع حلو اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى....بجد ربنا يباركك ويقدر مجهودك







*ميرسى يا دودو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (15 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع فوق الرائع
> وجميل اوى اوى
> ميرسى لك كتير نفرتارى
> سلام المسيح معك
> *​





*
ميرسى يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------

